# New Here



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! Welcome to the HF . Can't wait to see pics of your baby!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Doesn't her profile picture look a bit familiar ????????


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/hmmmmmmm-opinions-22321/


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone want to guess whether or not she'll be as carrot obsessed as some or our members??? :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

with 6 already hummmm she is not a carrot theif is she?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome to the HF hope u enjoy it as much as the rest of us


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to HF and may I say, what a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Is that in fact Domino??? He's beautiful!! Congrats on the new fella and Welcome to Horse Forum!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome to the forum!! hope you like it here it's really a blast!


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome!  

Duma's_Girl- Yes, it is Domino! I'll post some new pictures of him when he comes home!


----------



## appyhappy (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome, beautiful horse. I have 2 appys. One 17yrs the other 10 mo.


----------

